# Homemade Climate Control Dog Houses For Cheap



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

This is a pic heavy post with a how to video at the bottom. Next summer keep your dogs comfortable for cheap!

Staffy Lovin: Air Conditioned Dog House for Cheap


----------



## MyDodger (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow!! That's nice!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

it is nice!


----------



## cfuentes (Apr 18, 2012)

*I need to get this for my dog.*

I just have to get this for my dog.


staffylovin said:


> This is a pic heavy post with a how to video at the bottom. Next summer keep your dogs comfortable for cheap!
> 
> Staffy Lovin: Air Conditioned Dog House for Cheap


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

wow great my dogs would love this


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, now THATS a dog house!! Makes me worried though, I have heard so many stories about Air conditioner dying and then finding all the pups passed or something


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a very cool house but those houses are very expensive.


----------

